# Tarptent Moment DW or ProTrail ?



## adinpapa (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm looking to make my first UL shelter purchase. I've considered the bivy/tarp approach but with a late summer bikepacking trip in VT, I'm guaranteed to meet a lot of mosquitos.

I am considering these two <2lb. tents from Tarptent.

Anyone with experience with these have thoughts on which one to invest in? I plan on doing 2-3 short bikepacking trips per year, but appreciate being prepared for something epic.

ProTrail
this is the updated Contrail
$209
26 oz. (without poles)
positive - stuffable, super light, 
negative - needs polls to pitch

Moment DW
side entry, double wall 
34 oz. (without freestanding pole)
$295
positive - freestanding, more tent-like seems sturdier, side entry
negative - $$, doesn't pack as small, heavier


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

I have the Moment. I like it. Its disadvantages are it isn't the greatest in the wind, but moderate breezes should be OK. It has good visibility in all directions since I like to keep an eye out for bears. One problem with it, and I presume both tents have it, is the zippers are really wimpy. Mine are almost toast, they very easily separate as you zip them up. I have to be very careful and pull them slowly a certain way. Maybe they have addressed this in the new versions.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

I have both... (the contrail) and like both.
I made my own, thicker pole for better pitching than the one that I bought as an extra.

I had the contrail first, and after using it quite a bit (I really do like how small and light it is...) - I just got tired of pitching it when tired and fried.
The Moment sets up so so easy... (to be fair, the contrail is quick to setup too, once you practice, but the moment makes life easier...)

Yes, its heavier. But its a bit roomier, the side entry is nice, and the capability to handle some light snow with the extra pole is why I got it.
I still have both...

Here's a pic from a fat bikepacking trip... my contrail on the left. Wil's Moment (the original) on the right.

my contrail and wil's moment by Mike, on Flickr

He was setup in 2 minutes. I fumbled around with all the stakes, finding places that weren't rocky, etc. etc.

Quick timelapse of my Moment setup on my last trip:


----------



## adinpapa (Dec 4, 2007)

bmike, thanks for sharing your experience and photos. That's a fast setup!
I'm going with the ProTrail (Contrail updated) as I don't mind taking an extra 45seconds for setup and the weight savings seem worth the hassle of not having a freestanding option. 

Probably will upgrade stakes to something I can wail on with a rock if needed. 

I'll post photos and a review here after I use it on a short trip on the xVT in a few weeks.


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

Should be noted the moment is a dw tent now not single like the protrail. I have used the moment dw on 2 trips now and quite like it. Particularly for inclement weather trips, it sets up dry and in areas where a stake can't be put in the ground, a few rocks is all that is needed. Honestly I couldn't imagine having to stake out a shelter in many of the places I had camped in particularly when you're tired after a long day. I really dig those ultralight shelters from a geek perspective (zpacks is drool worthy) but from a practical use perspective I'd prefer something simpler and easier. From a packing perspective it's really a non issue. 

I will also add that for a single person tent you'd be hard pressed to find anything better than the ba flycreek ul1 or even the ul2 would weigh about the same as the moment.The ul1 is significantly lighter and can be setup truly freestanding without issue. The 2 incidental stakes can be easily held down with a couple small rocks if even used. The fly certainly benefits for a couple of stakes as well but can be used without. 

The moments double door and side entrance is great and I would not buy a 2 person shelter that did not have a side entrance but it's not very useful for a single bike or back packer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristianCoté (Jul 13, 2014)

I have a ProTrail, of which I'm a pretty big fan. So far it's been everything I've desired in a three-season tent (I don't have any idea how it does in winter, and where I am in the Pacific Northwest we barely get those). When I purchased it my priorities were weight, packed size, having a tent that provided exactly as much space I needed to comfortably contain my gear and I and nothing more, and a sense of enclosure and security.

I would never go less than the ProTrail, mind you, like a tarp or a bivy, though I know many, many people are happy with those. If I wanted to move up from the ProTrail it would be a second tent entirely instead of a replacement, and I would look for a two-person, four-season tent, almost certainly the Scarp 2.

I've never used a Moment but I know it's a very popular tent and it was clearly superior in wind-worthiness and ease of setup/use to the older Contrail. I doubt that either of these things have changed with the new ProTrail design, but I do feel that it's a straightforward improvement on the Contrail in storm worthiness, space, and some more finnicky areas (ventilation, dryness). It will NEVER be as comfortable as the Moment because of the entry and that nice big arching support, but if you err on the side of low weight and ease or packing then it's got the Moment beat.

It feels to me like the Moment is the safe choice for the typical buyer.

P.S. I upgraded my stakes to these.


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

A poster in another forum (not sure if he posts in here), has owned both.
His preference is for the Protrail.

His reasoning is the Protrail is stuffable and the poles break down to a shorter package.

Also the Protrail is single-skinned so lighter and more compact.

Be aware that the Moment DW packs quite long (18") due to the built-in struts at each end.

He says the Protrail is a couple of inches shorter which suits his Salsa Anything cage better underneath his down-tube of his Fargo 2, if I've grasped his explanation correctly.


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

rifraf said:


> A poster in another forum (not sure if he posts in here), has owned both.
> His preference is for the Protrail.
> 
> His reasoning is the Protrail is stuffable and the poles break down to a shorter package.
> ...


You can pull the struts out of the Moment. But it adds a bit of fiddling to the setup. 
The contrail had struts. Kept me from using it with an anything cage unless I removed the struts.

If you are running drop bars or need to pack the tent in a seat bag then I think the new protrail looks pretty sweet. Otherwise the ease of setup and potential to handle some snow is my vote with the moment. But I have choices - contrail or moment depending on what I'm doing.


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

bmike said:


> You can pull the struts out of the Moment. But it adds a bit of fiddling to the setup.
> The contrail had struts. Kept me from using it with an anything cage unless I removed the struts.
> 
> If you are running drop bars or need to pack the tent in a seat bag then I think the new protrail looks pretty sweet. Otherwise the ease of setup and potential to handle some snow is my vote with the moment. But I have choices - contrail or moment depending on what I'm doing.


Yeah he rides a Fargo (drop-bar) and his Pro-trail stuffs into a BBD Anything bag Bike Bag Dude Custom Frame Bags and Bikepacking Gear Australia 
that suits his Anything cage.

He says:

"I have the BBD Anything bag. BBD does actually mention that the diameter of his Anything bag is 14cm. I also saw some Salsa Anything bags and they did look slimmer but I don't know by how much. I was put off a little by the welded seams which looked a bit rough and they looked kinda tacky.

So the diameter is 140mm and the length is 450mm laid out flat. My Protrail with the short pole and Tyvek footprint fits in one nicely. I will carry the long pole in my frame bag."

and regarding the other Anything Cage:

" I'm going with the Vargo Bot and 450ml ti mug. These will nest together, along with a 220g gas canister and Kovea Spider, all in another anything bag."

I'm thinking hard about getting a Protrail for my Summer touring.


----------

